# pics of my tank and plant id



## spree_rider

here are some pics of my newest tank , can anyone id a couple of the plants that i cant seem to find a name for
View attachment 83740

can anyone id the plants in the left corner, the one in front and the one behind it with the red tinge, its all red in the morning but in the evening its almost turned green again, and the one infront of it is just green.
View attachment 83741

can anyone tell me what happened to the leaves of these chain swords? i have some pond snails but i dont think this is snail munching i think its a nutrient problem.
View attachment 83742


----------



## harrykaa

spree_rider said:


> here are some pics of my newest tank , can anyone id a couple of the plants that i cant seem to find a name for


The one in the front left corner is Hygrophila corymbosa, possibly siamensis.
Here is a link:
Tropica

The one behind of it is not clear enough, it could be some redleafed Hygro too.

Regards,


----------



## Husky_Jim

View attachment 83963


----------



## spree_rider

you got most of them right except for the ludwigia i think is Rotala macrandra it doesnt look the the tropica drawing but evey other pic i can find on google looks just like what i have.
the hygrophila polysperma is hygrophila polysperma (sunset) but thats just a varient name so you were pretty much right on. everything else u were right about, u just missed java fern and pennywort (i cant remember the latin right now)
i have to take better pictures of my tank, still trying to get the settings right on my digi. takes good pics of my kids and other plants but has a bit of trouble with aquariums, i think due the lighting.
thank you 
James


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

That plant that you called R macrandra, and Jim called L repens may be Bacopa caroliniana.
IMO, this is an easy plant that is attractive and fast growing. I have some in my tank, and I love it. To be sure, Bacopa caroliniana has a lemony smell to it that is hard to miss. It has been in the hobby for a long time. 
'Rosanervig' is just another name for sunset, as you have said.. it is the same plant Jim was referring to, but you knew that already








Glad to see that you have nice plants in your aquarium, spree..


----------



## dynasty691

cant id any but its a realy nice tank


----------



## piranha98

i like the set up how do you gravel vac with the bottom grass


----------



## Gumby

You don't gravel vac planted tanks. The crap that is in the gravel is actaully good for the plants. Aside from that, gravel vacing would wreak havock on plants' root systems.


----------



## rbp75

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That plant that you called R macrandra, and Jim called L repens may be Bacopa caroliniana.
> IMO, this is an easy plant that is attractive and fast growing. I have some in my tank, and I love it. To be sure, Bacopa caroliniana has a lemony smell to it that is hard to miss. It has been in the hobby for a long time.


Agreed, I have bacopa caroliniana in my tank.


----------



## spree_rider

i really cant tell if its Rotala macrandra or Bacopa caroliniana im going to prune some today so i will check if it smells of lemons.

anyone have any advice on changing the arangement, other than removing the hornwort, im saving it up for my piranha tank, as soon as i get the lights for it put together.

im going to plant it with just corkscrew vals, javamoss, java fern, chain swords, and red lotus that i will let grow to the top for shade on one side for the p to hide in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

spree_rider said:


> i really cant tell if its Rotala macrandra or Bacopa caroliniana im going to prune some today so i will check if it smells of lemons.
> 
> anyone have any advice on changing the arangement, other than removing the hornwort, im saving it up for my piranha tank, as soon as i get the lights for it put together.
> 
> im going to plant it with just corkscrew vals, javamoss, java fern, chain swords, and red lotus that i will let grow to the top for shade on one side for the p to hide in.


Spree, let me know if I was right on the B caroliniana.. im interested to know if that is what it is.. your P tank sound like it will be simple and cool! Keep us posted!


----------

